# what knife you been carrying lately?



## morvlorv (Mar 30, 2012)

I've been toting a kershaw cryo lately, been trying to small up the EDC knife.


----------



## Sawbillslayer (Oct 24, 2013)

I like Kershaw. I have been caring their blades since 2004 (pocket knives anyway). They keep an edge and are pretty heavy duty. When it comes to what I carry in my pack I have outdoor edge.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Kershaw 1840CKTST


----------



## huntfishlive (Oct 22, 2013)

Best knives I've found so far are custom made. Check them out on Facebook: Leavitt Knives. He does a great job.


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

I recently received a Kershaw Skyline as a gift, and I have been quite happy with it. The Sandvik steel is nice, G10 handles, and the price on them is very reasonable. The Spyderco Native is back into my regular rotation. Just a good, lightweight, solid-locking framelock with really nice steel. Both are great, all around EDC knives. Oh, and USA made too. :usa: Well, at least assembled here anyways.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I just picked up the Benchmade Saddle Mountain Skinner a couple weeks ago. I didn't want a folder but didn't want some crazy knife designed to slay Klingons either. The size seemed just right to get most any job done and the weight / profile of the knife was a lot more appealing than most other fixed blade knives.

I have been able to get it sharpened up pretty well and can shave the hairs off my hand with the blade which is reassuring. Now I just need to test it and see how the edge holds.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

I'm rarely without my Leatherman Fuse multi tool. I have used it on everything from gutting elk to major mechanical repairs. There is not a day goes by that I don't reach for it to perform some task. I feel naked without it.


----------

